# Flight Lieut. Christopher Hasler on what it takes to win the DFC



## tree hugger (24 May 2007)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/background/afghanistan/hasler.html

...and he's Canadian!


----------



## niner domestic (24 May 2007)

He already has a thread here: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/55105/post-570131.html#msg570131


----------



## tree hugger (24 May 2007)

Jeepers.. and I looked before posting...


----------



## Yrys (24 May 2007)

There, there, it's not always easy to find some threads  ;D!


----------



## Mike Baker (24 May 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> There, there, it's not always easy to find some threads  ;D!


You know it's not easy actually, slow a lot for me.


----------



## Yrys (24 May 2007)

I once found 8 threads about the same article.

The Librarian cleaned them up  ;D ...


----------



## Inch (24 May 2007)

On that note, I'll lock this one up.


----------

